# Anybody else want a signature/banner?



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm bored, so if you have pictures and want a banner or signature I'll make it! :lol: This is what I get for being sick. sighs.

Ex:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will see if I can get some decent pics for you to "play" with! 

It is kind of gloomy here - but might be able to find something for ya! LOL~


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, I can work with just about anything right about now! It's gloomy here too. I hate being sick though, I'd really like to be playing with my girls!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OK Crissa - I have some pics that you can play with - Would you like me to email them to you?

They are not good as I am hoping Santa knows how good I have been and brings me a new camera for christmas!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

hi i would love for you to make me a banner

should i e mail it to you


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yay! Piccies to play with! :lol: 
You can either email them to me or post them here it doesn't matter. It's just as easy either way!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Tell me when you get theirs done and you can make one for me too!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*pics*

OK PLEASE remember that these are from a camera that I bought for $20.00 

Thank you again~~~~


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Allright! If you want you can go ahead and post the pics here it would be a little easier on my computer right now. LOL. And then all the pics will be in one place.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wait how big do you want it?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*pics*

sorry forgot to add more.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

As far as size - Ummmm - 

How about a signature one and then one for my webpage. I am not sure what the size is supposed to be.

I wish that I would not have left the other pics at my work now - I had an ok sunset one that I took. I will see if I can find it!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to get some good head shots before I send mine to you.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I forgot that there are more pics on my myspace account if you go to pics and then to house pictures and farm animals!

The webaddress is http://myspace.com/spoiledfirebird


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would have you make me one except that I don't have any pic's with me.I'm on a trip.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, as soon as you get back just ask and I'll do it!  I'm working on yours kelebek, but I may have to stop for dinner soon. I don't know when they'll all be done but I'll have them done as soon as possible!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and are there any particular animals that just "have" to be on it?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The only goat that I would really like is the one horned black frosted pygmy. She is my sweetheart!

Other then that - who ever you think would work the best with the icky pics that I have.

Thank you again for playing with this for me - I really appriciate it~


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

kelebek, is that dog a mastif? It's so cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah - she is 11 months old on Monday and already weighs in at about 130. 

She is 1/2 Brazillian Mastiff, 1/4 English Mastiff, and a 1/4 Great Pyrenese.

We had a pure bred Dogue de Bordeaux (French Mastiff - Turner and Hooch) who passed away last January that was 2 ( she is on my Rainbow Bridge link on my webpage) - so I got this one. I like the look and personality of the Bordeaux alot better, but this girl helped me with my grief, and has been a hoot!

She is definately a farm dog, and shows that she has the pyrenese. She wants to be with them constantly


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm sorry but which one is the black frosted pygmy? I think I just keep missing her or something.  Could you post her pic again?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Daisie Pygmy*

Here she is - I forgot to that thtere are pics on my webpage if you would like any of those also!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*another*


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's the first one, I was mainly experimenting on this one so I'll probably make a couple more for you to choose from. :wink: I'm going to see if I can try something else that I think will be tons better next.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my GOD! You are WONDERFUL!!!! I love it! 

You picked my other favorite goat - Joe Dirt! I love the coloring you used and the reflections!

I can not believe how artistic you all are!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried to make the banner as part of my signature and it said that it was to big. How do I shrink it without making it tiny when it shows up on my sig??


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Download it to Photobucket, then copy the Image tag, it really isn't hard Photobucket makes it soooo easy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsea - how do I get it to Photobucket?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You have to make an account, then you just upload it into your album - I think Stacey has some screen shots. You could PM about them.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I"m so glad you like it! I tried to make it sunset colors and then I kinda thought that since I'd learned how to do the reflections that that would be a nice touch!  
Here just use my tag if you want. I'm going to have to put spaces in between the IMG and the actual tag so you'll have to remove those to make it work.

I'm still working on another one too.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*more pics -*

I took a couple pics of the lake about 30 minutes ago from my front yard - may give you some fun stuff to play with -

How are you feeling today? Any better??? I sure hope so!

Thank you again! All of you who make these are so talented!!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! I'm feeling a little better. I'm working on the one for your website, I'll go ahead and show you the background.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay, I've already tried to post this twice! 

Thanks! I'm feeling a little better and I'll go ahead and show you what I've got so far for your website.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How neat - you are having way to much fun!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, considering I'm sick and bored out of my mind since I can't go play with the goats in this weather I guess I am! :roll: Still working on all of them.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm just making some touch ups. Should be done soon.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Crissa, you have so much talent. I would love for you to help me out. I would love to have something with our farm name on it. But I am sooo horrible at posting pics. I would love to have my beloved monte in it. He is my much missed wether that passed away a few months ago. Although I am pretty excited I get my 2 new pygmies this weekend. I have been waiting on that call they were ready. Our farm name is Hake's Hidden Hollow. I will try to get some pics but with my luck it won't work. In photogenic is a good pic of Reba one of my does


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

wow I actually got 2 to come up. Thats my monte ( the black one). I am trying to get one up of my llama.


----------

